# Red Sea Max Support



## Mike

I just wanted to take a moment to comment on how impressed I am so far with the support for the Red Sea Max I purchased recently. 

When I realized I needed a part from them I feared the worst. Trying to deal with the aquarium equipment companies I have in the past has been a very frustrating experience; websites offered little help and were apparently designed to impede contact from customers as opposed to facilitate it. Once I did unearth contact information I'd wait on hold for long periods of time only to be told to expect a call back which I'd wait hours for. When I finally did get to speak with somebody, they often treated me as if I was bothering them. 

Anyhow, Red Sea created an entire web site devoted to supporting a single product. They included a detailed spec page, a gallery of images of most if not all of the components, a helpful FAQ, and the user manual - in seven different languages. Both telephone and email support were readily available, and they actually prominently encouraged visitors to contact them. I emailed them last night and the part I need is on its way.

That's how to do business.

No, I did not receive anything from them to write this nor did I receive a discount  My experience with them has just been so markedly different from what I've experienced in the past that I thought it worth sharing.


----------



## usmc121581

Cant go on telling us about a part and not tell us. Sounds like advertising a little. No just playing. But what part did you reliaze you needed?


----------



## Mike

From their website:



> Red Sea released a small quantity of MAX aquariums in December 2006 / January 2007 with an incorrectly calibrated inlet for the MAX skimmer pump, which causes a lot of bubbles to be released into the aquarium. Most of these original inlets have already been replaced. ... If you do not have the modified inlet, contact your Red Sea supplier to receive one.


That


----------



## usmc121581

So I see it was the thinger-do-bob. Nice that you called though.


----------



## Mike

I emailed them but it's all the same. I really hope the part gets here by Friday so I can add inverts this weekend


----------



## guyjo

*Well, did you get the modified skimmer inlet in the end?*

Hi Administrator,

Sorry for my very belated post but I'm new to this forum and to this thread. My name is Guy and I'm the deputy director marketing at Red Sea, struggling at the moment to keep up with all the new MAX-related threads popping up on different forum sites.

I just wanted to confirm that you got the modified skimmer inlet that we sent to you. (I would have PM'd you but you can't PM until you have submitted at least one post!)

Other than this, I would love to hear how you're getting on with your MAX. If you have written about it elsewhere in this forum, please send me the link.

Thanks - and what's your real name anyway?!


----------

